# No Response from DNS



## Svorax (Aug 27, 2011)

I recently moved in to college and bought a router for a personal network and wi-fi. I wanted some ports open, so I called the ISP. They said their currently in "move-in" period where no one has an account, so they can't set up specific ports to my devices. They can however put my MAC address in their public IP pool so as to bypass the firewall altogether. I have my own router and prefer to handle security personally anyway, so I said that's fine and gave him my MAC on my router. If you would like to know, its a Linksys E2500. I plan to put DDWRT on it, but it's not supported as of now. AFAIK, it has the latest firmware and since its moderately new, it's unlikely there's and update. Anyway, he emailed me back and said it's set up and to renew my IP. I did, and the router IP changed from Class B? I think? (179. yada yada) to Class A (50. yada yada) meaning its on a public IP. The problem I'm having is that the router is connected and pinging perfectly fine, but everything connected through the router gets zero response from the DNS. I put the router's MAC as an alternate in on my 360, and directly connected to the Ethernet and was able to connect fine. So I guess that means only the device connected to the wall can access the internet through a public IP? I don't know; I'm no networking guru. Any help would be appreciated. If you're wondering, I connected to this forum by modifying a bit on my router's MAC to access the college's private network again. Anyway, I digress; thanks in advance for your help.

Edit: clarification


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

on the routers wan setup page what is listed for dns servers?


----------



## Svorax (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah, that's the other strange thing... I asked the ISP and the DNS's that were DHCP'd are correct as well: 10.50.0.1, 10.50.0.2 and 10.50.0.3. Another thing to note of importance, I later asked my provider to add my PC's MAC to the pool because my net card doesn't support alternates. I directly hooked up through Ethernet and got a different, odd response: nothing at all. I'm getting assigned an IP, Subnet and DNS perfectly fine, but pinging the Default Gateway and DNS give zero response. This is getting more and more strange. I'm having to modify a bit on my router's MAC to pick up a private IP to even connect at all for now. This whole ordeal is starting to aggravate me; I feel like I'm missing something small.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Those are not public dns servers but private ones.

connect without modifying your mac and do a ipconfig /all and post the results


----------



## Svorax (Aug 27, 2011)

C:\Users\Rick>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-09-91-28-43
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6c3c:af34:d58c:b4cd%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.135(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 29, 2011 2:15:19 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 31, 2011 4:42:12 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888457
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-68-A5-C1-00-1D-09-91-28-43

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.50.0.1
10.50.0.2
10.50.0.3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B86C0103-F52D-461E-9D78-571BC68ED3FA}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:9d:23ac:cdab:b15d(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9d:23ac:cdab:b15d%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.gateway.2wire.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Yes still assigning the same DNS's and I made sure I didn't have any thing in the static DNS's. Maybe the email's we exchanged will help?

From: Clinton
Sent: Saturday, August 27, 2011 11:11 AM
To: 'Rick'
Subject: RE: RE: Ports to be Opened

Rick,
The internal DNS at that location is 10.50.0.1 which forwards through TWC’s DNS servers. I’ve verified DSN resolution is functioning on that server with our internal and external DNS. I examined some of the traffic at the property and am seeing normal name resolution occurring so there does not appear to be an issue with DNS on our end. There have been a few rogue devices on the network but they should have all been blocked. It’s possible that your gateway may have picked up a rogue DNS at one point in time. I’d verify the DNS on your gateway is pointing to 10.50.0.1 or you can use a third party DNS but once the network is taken out of Move-In Mode it will simply forward through our internal DNS.
Thanks,
Clinton

From: Rick
Sent: Friday, August 26, 2011 5:26 PM
To: Clinton
Subject: Re: RE: Ports to be Opened

Clinton,
Thanks for the help. I renewed and seem to be on Class A (50.84.78.186) now. Unfortunately, I seem to have a problem with my personal network now. I'm receiving no response from the DNS. I just want to make sure this is a problem on my part before I start to troubleshoot. Just to be sure, I pinged 10.50.0.1.
Thanks again,
Rick


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

with this connection up please do the following

nslookup google.com
tracert google.com and post the results of both for review


----------



## Svorax (Aug 27, 2011)

C:\Users\Rick>nslookup google.com
DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
Server: UnKnown
Address: 10.50.0.1

DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
*** Request to UnKnown timed-out

C:\Users\Rick>tracert google.com
Unable to resolve target system name google.com.

C:\Users\Rick>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your isp dns servers don't work at all.

can you ping them?

do a nslookup 10.50.0.1 and post the results


----------



## Svorax (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah, exactly what I thought too. No response whatsoever. Must be a problem server side, right?

C:\Users\Rick>nslookup 10.50.0.1
DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
Server: UnKnown
Address: 10.50.0.1

DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
*** Request to UnKnown timed-out

C:\Users\Rick>ping 10.50.0.1

Pinging 10.50.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 10.50.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Rick>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your supplied dns settings are not correct. The dns servers you are pointed to do not exist.

You are connected to the port not the router correct?


----------



## Svorax (Aug 27, 2011)

No, I'm currently connected through the router.


----------



## Svorax (Aug 27, 2011)

BUMP?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You have invalid dns servers. Sorry, thought that point was clear from the tests you ran.

Since you are connected to the router we have one further test to conduct.

Bypass the router and connect direct to the wall port. Post the ipconfig /all and run the same tests. Let's see if we fair better.


----------



## Svorax (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh, right, well I could've told you my DNS settings aren't working; what I'm confused on is that those ip addresses were DHCP'd to me so I don't know why they wouldn't work or what the next step would be in making it work.

Checked my settings to make sure they are not static, then ipconfig:

C:\Users\Rick>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : CPE0.mdu

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : CPE0.mdu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connect
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-09-91-28-43
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6c3c:af34:d58c:b4cd%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 50.84.78.190(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.248
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, September 07, 2011 11:24:35 A

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, September 07, 2011 3:24:34 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 50.84.78.185
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.17.104.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888457
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-68-A5-C1-00-1D-09-91-28-4

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.50.0.1
10.50.0.2
10.50.0.3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.CPE0.mdu:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : CPE0.mdu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:344b:abc7:cdab:b15b(Pre
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::344b:abc7:cdab:b15b%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : CPE0.mdu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:3254:4ebe::3254:4ebe(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.50.0.1
10.50.0.2
10.50.0.3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.gateway.2wire.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Rick>

Same DNS, BUT connection is active now... Why would I not get an active connection through the router?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Why would I not get an active connection through the router? 

That's what we are trying to figure out.

Need the nslookup and tracert to the dns server posts.


----------



## Svorax (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh, my mistake, I misread. Here's the paste:

C:\Users\Rick>nslookup 10.50.0.1
Server: SNANTX-TW-LAUREL_VILLAGE
Address: 10.50.0.1

Name: SNANTX-TW-LAUREL_VILLAGE
Address: 10.50.0.1


C:\Users\Rick>tracert 10.50.0.1

Tracing route to SNANTX-TW-LAUREL_VILLAGE [10.50.0.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms SNANTX-TW-LAUREL_VILLAGE [10.50.0.1]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\Rick>


----------

